# What exactly is chunking?



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

I have seen this term used about catching yft but I am not familiar with the technique. Can someone describe it to me?I have several whole frozenbonita, can they be used?Weather permiting, I am headingto the rigsthis weekend with Tuna in my eyes! I'd love to try something new


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Jig up some blackfin. Cut into 2" pieces and toss a few over the back of the boat. Wait till you can't see them anymore and repeat the process. While doing this,take a hook and bury it into a chunk so the hook can't be seen and toos it out with some other chunks while feeding out line by hand. Eventually you will be pressed up against the gunwale(most likely in pain) with a yellerfin on or another blackfin for bait. Bonitas might work but there bloody meat might attract a shark. Frozem menhaden would be better. Oh yea,flourocarbon is a must since they have very good vision.


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------

